# Favorite HD Attenna?



## JAH (Dec 24, 2006)

Shoping for a new HD Antenna. I know location is important, I'm just wondering what people are using and if they're happy with it.

I'd like to find a good indoor hd antenna, but fear I'm not going to be happy with any of them. I have an RCA one now and it won't pick up a signal, even though I'm only 5 miles from the towers.

I'm looking at antennas from antenna direct and also the trek's at bestbuy. 

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

JAH said:


> Shoping for a new HD Antenna. I know location is important, I'm just wondering what people are using and if they're happy with it.
> 
> I'd like to find a good indoor hd antenna, but fear I'm not going to be happy with any of them. I have an RCA one now and it won't pick up a signal, even though I'm only 5 miles from the towers.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely not a fan of Terk antennas. I have one packed away on a shelf.For less than the price of the Terk indoor amplifed antenna at Best Buy, I bought an indoor amplified antennna with infrared remote. The UHF element on this antenna rotates. You can set it to remember the orientation for your favorit channels. Just enter the channel number withh the remote, and the antnna points to the station. Works quite well -- I've picked up stations about 30 miles away with very good signal strength. The amplifier is also adjustable for gain, in case you should get signal ovrload.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...=tv+antennas&kw=tv+antennas&parentPage=search


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I agree with Charlie on the Terks. I've had very good luck with a Ch. Master 4228 up in my attic.

Good luck.

John


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The best indoor TV antenna is a small outdoor antenna used indoors. Usually not very pretty, but you can always claim it as modern art.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Post your zip code and that will help us give you a recommendation.

At 5 miles from the transmitters you will probably find amplified antennas are overloading. You almost certainly need an unamplified antenna like the Philips/Zenith Silver Sensor (unamplified version) (if you only have UHF digitals) or the Terk HDTVi (if you have VHF and UHF digitals). The Silver Sensor is generally recognized to be the best indoor UHF antenna.
The HDTVi is probably the only Terk antenna worth looking at; it's actually a clone of the Silver Sensor with added "rabbit ears" for VHF. 

Remember there are no such things as "HD antennas", despite the marketing hype. Antennas are antennas, they can't tell the difference between analog TV signals and digital TV signals.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The first thing to do is determine what frequencies your locals are using. Go to http://antennaweb.com. Then you can figure out which antenna you need.


----------

